# Upgrade to (eventual?) new DirectTV Tivo?



## bsmith1051 (Nov 15, 2009)

If I sign-up for new service this week with DirectTV, and they 'finally' release a new Tivo-based DVR later this year, what would it take to upgrade to one? I haven't called them yet to ask. Right now, before I sign-up for any new services (I'm moving) is the only time I have any real leverage and I want to make the most of it. Ideally, I'd like to tell them, "I'll sign-up but only if I get a free upgrade to the upcoming Tivo/DVR." Is that even possible, or likely to work?


----------



## 20TIL6 (Sep 7, 2006)

Until that box is announced and available, I would not put any confidence into anything a DTV CSR might tell you. There are way too many stories posted here of folks saying some CSR said this or that, and it didn't turn out the way they "promised" or "noted on the account". You might as well ask a stranger on the corner for such a guarantee. No ridicule implied, I'm just saying that if they don't yet have what you want to buy, don't buy from them yet.


----------



## samo (Oct 7, 1999)

20TIL6 said:


> Until that box is announced and available, I would not put any confidence into anything a DTV CSR might tell you. There are way too many stories posted here of folks saying some CSR said this or that, and it didn't turn out the way they "promised" or "noted on the account". You might as well ask a stranger on the corner for such a guarantee. No ridicule implied, I'm just saying that if they don't yet have what you want to buy, don't buy from them yet.


Or better yet, buy what is available today. Bird in a hand ...
Until DirecTiVo is actually released and is proven to be better than present models, waiting for something that you have no idea about is kind of silly.


----------



## 20TIL6 (Sep 7, 2006)

samo said:


> Or better yet, buy what is available today. Bird in a hand ...


He might not want bird **** on his palm.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

As a user of both the HR10 and HR21, I would recommend going ahead and getting the current DirecTV box. If the vaporware (so far) new DTiVo ever materializes, you will be able to get it, but almost certainly not for free. By that time, you may not think it's worth the effort.


----------



## Runch Machine (Feb 7, 2002)

I agree, the DIRECTV DVR software is as good or better than Tivo. I have a Tivo Series 3and HR20 and am indifferent between the two units. DIRECTV's DVR shows percent of disk space used and has on screen caller ID and otherwise duplicates all of Tivo functionality except for suggestions. Don't wait or worry, content is king and Directv has more HD and better picture quality than cable.


----------



## bsmith1051 (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks for all the advice! Is there a choice in DirectTV DVRs, i.e., is there a particular model I should be asking for?


----------



## John T Smith (Jun 17, 2004)

Unless you go to a store and buy one yourself (and then call DTV to have the dish installed) you will get whatever the installer has on the truck

I just upgraded my service to HD, and was given two HR23-700 boxes, which are, as far as I know, the latest version available

If/when you do, you will need to go to http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=112 to talk about the HD boxes

Also http://forums.directv.com/pe/action/forums/displayrootposts?msgBoardID=10156613

And http://forums.directv.com/pe/action/forums/displayrootposts?msgBoardID=10307043 for Video on Demand discussion


----------



## kgm32 (Jun 1, 2006)

Runch Machine said:


> I agree, the DIRECTV DVR software is as good or better than Tivo. I have a Tivo Series 3and HR20 and am indifferent between the two units. DIRECTV's DVR shows percent of disk space used and has on screen caller ID and otherwise duplicates all of Tivo functionality except for suggestions. Don't wait or worry, content is king and Directv has more HD and better picture quality than cable.


My personal feeling is that the Direct TV DVRs are no where near as good as the Tivo Box. I have used the Tivo for years and recently upgraded to HD and and got an HR23-700. The biggest weakness of the Direct TV DVR is the search function. It is very limited and produces more results for PPV and channels I do not recieve than providing actual results. I find myself using the R10 to do searches and writing down the results to use on my HR23. Keep hoping Dtv will release an improved configurable search function.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

I like many things about the DirecTV search - in particular the Boolean operators and the ability to restrict searches to specific channels. DirecTV recently redid their search model, "unifying" it and adding a lot more searchable data. Yes, it does search PPVs too, and I can understand not liking that.


----------



## Athenian (Jan 14, 2004)

Runch Machine said:


> I agree, the DIRECTV DVR software is as good or better than Tivo.


I read this here all the time and I can't help but be skeptical. DirecTV replaced one of our Hughes boxes with an R15 about 6 months ago and the interface is so unpopular here that hardly anyone watches that TV now.

It may have most of the function of a Tivo but it is much less intuitive and very annoying in some respects. We don't want that stupid message that comes up when the phone rings and an available space indicator has never been an issue. If all our units were R15s, we would never know about the various free weekend offers because there's no way to get the messages. Navigating/managing the list of recordings is also very cumbersome.

As much as I want an HDTV, I am not prepared to enter into a committment with DirecTV if it means we'll have to put up with an interface like the R15. If we don't get a date on the DirecTiVo soon, we'll probably be giving TWC a try.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

The R15 is not representative of the HR2x series.


----------



## John T Smith (Jun 17, 2004)

I am now half-and-half HD-SD (2 DTivo and 2 new HR23-700 HD boxes) and will stay that way as long as my DTivo boxes last (and, as well as the 2 now in service, I have a

couple DTivo boxes in reserve that I activated and then had taken off my active account, so they are as close as a phone call when one of the 2 active DTivo boxes dies)

My wife is having a hard time learning the new remote, but as long as I take a second to think before pushing a button, I don't find the new remote to be any better or

worse than the old peanut DTivo remote

Same with the HD DVR interface... different than DTivo, but does all the functions we need (which is, I am sure, not every function there is)

One thing I do REALLY like is being able to go to the DTV Listings page http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/epg/theGuide.jsp?d=319&h=-1&tz=p&z=98685&fl=_d&x=12&y=5 or the DTV On

Demand page https://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/listing/dodMovies.jsp?category=All and select a program or series to be recorded, to either of the HD DVR boxes

I connected a 2 Terrabyte external drive to the HD DVR in our movie room, so have PLENTY of space to record movies we want to watch at our leisure

At this point, I doubt that the new HD DTivo box will have anything we need that the current HD DVR boxes don't have


----------



## HiDefGator (Oct 12, 2004)

Athenian said:


> We don't want that stupid message that comes up when the phone rings...


then don't plug the phone line in?


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

You can disable the caller ID feature on the HR2x boxes.


----------

